# Any other vegetarian riders?



## xGirugamesh (May 16, 2013)

I've been a veghead since the fourth grade. I was wondering if anyone else was a vegetarian and if you have any good recipes for competition days

Carolina-style Barbecue Sandwiches Recipe | Vegetarian Times
BBQ always sets the mood for playdays or is a good end to a long day with the horses, so I like this recipe a lot for that reason.


----------



## HorseCourage (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey  I became vegetarian oh like 4 years ago. haha i love eating, but find it really hard to find healthy food that I actually like. Pasta is always a good choice for compeition days, I make my own pasta most of the time, It's a quinoa-flour pasta and its soooo good and really good for you! For lighter meals I take a piece of toast and put some almond butter on it. Really good as well :3


----------



## Coffeejunkie (May 17, 2012)

Disclaimer: I'm not a veg by any means (but eat so little meat that people often think I am!) )

Anyways, my fave go to is also pasta (salad). If doing for a large group that I don't know what everyone will eat, I usually just do noodles, cheese and dressing. For myself I usually toss over lettuce and add in veggies (Peppers, tomatoes, etc). Also a good hot summer show food, as it's served cold. For a mixed group could also add some cubed salami or ham on the side.

salad. I mix spinach and baby greens, top with walnuts, almonds, strawberries, raspberries, blackberries and feta cheese. Or any combo of what I have from that. I'm not a big dressing person but serve with Raspberry vinaigrette..

Veggie pizza!

For snacks:
Homemade granola/protein power bars
Cut fruit/veggies and dip
Pita and dip
Applesauce


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Just wondering - not wanting to provoke anything - but do you vegetarians use leather tack, or is that a big no-no with you, due to using animal skins?

Not wanting to hi-jack the thread - this is just something I have been wondering for a while.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I like these recipe I some time take tomato and put on toast for a quick snack


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Halley, If there wasn't a market for the hides they'd all be in the dumps. The steer isn't killed for it's hide, the hide is a by product of the meat industry. By not using the hide, the producer would get even less.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

:wink:How do you ride a vegetable? (TIC)


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Halley, If there wasn't a market for the hides they'd all be in the dumps. The steer isn't killed for it's hide, the hide is a by product of the meat industry. By not using the hide, the producer would get even less.


Yes, I know it is a by-product (as are organs, which can be used for a variety of things, including intestines for racket strings). I was just wondering if vegetarians (or even vegans) still used leather or not - I know vegetarian's dont eat meat - but was wondering if since it is from the animal, would they use the other materials. 

Just something I have been wondering, not trying to nit pick .


----------



## xGirugamesh (May 16, 2013)

HalleysComet said:


> Yes, I know it is a by-product (as are organs, which can be used for a variety of things, including intestines for racket strings). I was just wondering if vegetarians (or even vegans) still used leather or not - I know vegetarian's dont eat meat - but was wondering if since it is from the animal, would they use the other materials.
> 
> Just something I have been wondering, not trying to nit pick .


Technically since I'm not a vegan, I can consume/use byproducts of animals, as long as I don't eat the animal itself. I do use leather, but strictly in tack because of its durability. I don't use it outside of that. Besides, I usually buy used saddles anyway, so I'm not directly benefiting anyone who IS in direct contact with the animal before it's killed.


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> :wink:How do you ride a vegetable? (TIC)



With a tiny saddle. :lol:

I'm not a full time raw vegan. But I eat mostly raw plants. I've had a few stretches of eating very clean....no meat, no dairy, no grains, nothing cooked......here it would be easier to say what I did eat.......raw plants, sprouted seeds..... I felt AMAZING during those months. I had a feeling it was the best food for the body but actually experiencing it was something else.

A "recipe" I enjoy is a raw curry. I use carrots, celery, and bell pepper in a blender....add a little fat such as coconut oil and or sesame oil. Add your spices, turmeric, curry, some type of hot pepper, coriander, ginger....something like that. Blend it all up. Then I'll chop up some veggies, typically what I have on hand or crave, add some cilantro and maybe some cashews......put that in a bowl and then top it with the blended mix. Yeah.....something like that.


----------



## Mama26kids (Nov 5, 2012)

*I'm a vegetarian too*

If you like beans you can make chili (no meat needed) , which is really filling, or I make bean salads, 

just a can of beans, kidney or great northern or what ever type you like (rinsed) a little mayo mayo, any herbs or spices you like . I use minced onion or celery, a little mustard. You get the idea, my husband is a veg too, so I make him lunches everyday and try to switch up the flavors of the bean salads often.

and as was mentions pasta salads are yumm too.


----------



## JenniMay (Aug 17, 2011)

HallysComet: I've been a vegetarian for over 8 years. Not only do I not eat meat, but I don't buy leather products. All of my tack is synthetic (Wintec, biothane, etc.)


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I tried vegetarian but the proteins were inadequate. Yes, I love beans and could almost live on them but my body had no staying power. I've since added canned tuna and salmon to my diet and it's made a big difference. Before, with two hours of work I'd develop an awful hunger gnaw and feel nauseas. My breakfast is canned fish mixed with lots of celery bits, green onions and mayo on good whole wheat toast and I'm good for hours and don't get that gnaw.


----------

